# Made-In Cookware Sale



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 21, 2021)

I see that Made-In is having a sale. Up to 25% off. By the looks of it, there's some pretty good prices going on.

I'm a fan of their stainless cookware.









Professional-Quality Cookware


Made In is delivering Stainless Steel, Non Stick, Carbon Steel, Knives, Plates, and Glasses directly to your door at honest prices. Backed by thousands of 5-star reviews and used by hundreds of professional kitchens around the country. Shop Now.



madeincookware.com


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I see that Made-In is having a sale. Up to 25% off. By the looks of it, there's some pretty good prices going on.
> 
> I'm a fan of their stainless cookware.
> 
> ...


Just picked up the nonstick set. Best nonstick I've used. Cooking for two homes now. Time to retire the worn-out All-clad


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 21, 2021)

We're need in of replacing a couple frying pans. As impressed as I am with their stainless items, I'm always hesitant to drop too much coin on non-stick stuff. Worth it though? Would you mind expanding a little on why you like it so much? Much appreciated.


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> We're need in of replacing a couple frying pans. As impressed as I am with their stainless items, I'm always hesitant to drop too much coin on non-stick stuff. Worth it though? Would you mind expanding a little on why you like it so much? Much appreciated.


Sure, I have the 10” fry pan that has seen about 3 1/2 years of use as my everyday frypan. Use it mostly for eggs and proteins. Lots of salmon, fish and some pork and beef. It’s rated too 500f so I’m comfortable using it for light searing. It still has nonstick properties like when it was new. Only some very light surface scratches due to others(I’m not naming names here) using metal utensils or placing other pans on it. Other non stick and ceramic pans I’ve owned have not held up this well. It works well on my induction top too. Hope this helps.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 21, 2021)

Doug said:


> Sure, I have the 10” fry pan that has seen about 3 1/2 years of use as my everyday frypan. Use it mostly for eggs and proteins. Lots of salmon, fish and some pork and beef. It’s rated too 500f so I’m comfortable using it for light searing. It still has nonstick properties like when it was new. Only some very light surface scratches due to others(I’m not naming names here) using metal utensils or placing other pans on it. Other non stick and ceramic pans I’ve owned have not held up this well. It works well on my induction top too. Hope this helps.



Awesome. Thanks Doug! That helps indeed. Think I'll pick up a 10" as well. Now the question is...blue or gray...


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Awesome. Thanks Doug! That helps indeed. Think I'll pick up a 10" as well. Now the question is...blue or gray...






. Some New Zealand farmed king salmon for moms lunch


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 21, 2021)

Doug said:


> View attachment 153000
> . Some New Zealand farmed king salmon for moms lunch



The wife just ordered a 10" Harbour Blue fry pan for 15% off. She was fawning over one of the new baking dishes and I thought she was going to get but she didn't.


----------



## Doug (Nov 21, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> The wife just ordered a 10" Harbour Blue fry pan for 15% off. She was fawning over one of the new baking dishes and I thought she was going to get but she didn't.


Good wife


----------



## Michi (Nov 22, 2021)

I just ordered the grey 12" frypan. The Tefal Jamie Oliver one we have is starting to show signs of giving up the ghost. Not bad, after maybe four years of almost daily use. But the reviews for the Made In one are mostly glowing, so I figured I'll give it a try.

@HumbleHomeCook Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 22, 2021)

Michi said:


> I just ordered the grey 12" frypan. The Tefal Jamie Oliver one we have is starting to show signs of giving up the ghost. Not bad, after maybe four years of almost daily use. But the reviews for the Made In one are mostly glowing, so I figured I'll give it a try.
> 
> @HumbleHomeCook Thanks for the heads-up!



Hope you like it Michi and can't wait to see the food that comes out of it!


----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 22, 2021)

@HumbleHomeCook Thanks for posting about this and for recommending the Made-In stainless. I just ordered their 12" frying pan. I thought about a carbon steel, but moved off of that. Own some other stainless mainly by Anolon that I like. Also have a stainless pot with a copper bottom from the 60s that I still use. Seems worth a shot for a lot less than All Clad, but All Clad does come with a lid.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 23, 2021)

oh, the 4 quarts saucepan is tempting. kinda want to get it but I also want a dutch oven as well.
should I get a dutch oven or that sauce pan?


----------



## Michi (Nov 23, 2021)

zizirex said:


> oh, the 4 quarts saucepan is tempting. kinda want to get it but I also want a dutch oven as well.
> should I get a dutch oven or that sauce pan?


A dutch oven is more flexible. Works for braising, searing, frying, boiling, baking, steaming, and smoking. It is oven-proof and it can double up as a cooler for drinks if you put some ice into it. But I'd definitely get a large one. The 7.25 quart (6.7 l) one is nice. Large enough for baking bread or a large roast.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 23, 2021)

zizirex said:


> oh, the 4 quarts saucepan is tempting. kinda want to get it but I also want a dutch oven as well.
> should I get a dutch oven or that sauce pan?



I think it depends on your typical cooking style. I use _the hell_ out of my 4qt saucepan (Made-In) but don't often use my Dutch oven. But @Michi is correct in that a Dutch oven can do a lot of things as well. I see them as quite different in application. In a priority listing, I would put a good 4qt saucepan above a Dutch oven by some margin. But, when you want to do something that is right for a Dutch oven, nothing else will work quite as well.

I also own their saucier and 2qt pans and they see a lot of use as well.


----------



## daveb (Nov 23, 2021)

You know the answer here is going to be both


----------



## tomsch (Nov 23, 2021)

I have a Made-In carbon steel wok and it's been great. A little on the heavy side but it does heat distribution very well. It's the only carbon steel plan I own these days and gets used for all kinds of cooking other than just stir-fry which, btw, it does see a lot of use in that area.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 23, 2021)

The old saying "The right tool for the job" can definitely be applied. That's why it's good to have a lot of tools. It's just my wife and I, so I use my smaller pots more. My Dutch oven is my 60s pot, but I mainly fry or boil with it. I have a 2.5, 4, and 8 quart pots all stainless Anolon, and they get the most use. Pots are like friends and clamps (woodworking), in that it's hard to have too many.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 23, 2021)

yeah, both are 4 quartz size, Staub and Made In respectively. I have a hard time having a pot that could sear and braise Lamb shank and could cook biryani rice without a hassle.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 23, 2021)

zizirex said:


> yeah, both are 4 quartz size, Staub and Made In respectively. I have a hard time having a pot that could sear and braise Lamb shank and could cook biryani rice without a hassle.



As @Michi said, I'd want a larger Dutch oven than 4qt. At the 4qt size, for me, the sauce pan wins without question.


----------



## Michi (Nov 23, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> As @Michi said, I'd want a larger Dutch oven than 4qt. At the 4qt size, for me, the sauce pan wins without question.


Yes, same here.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks like the sale ends at midnight PST and they added the bakeware sets for 30% off.

I bought my wife a white/red 8"x8" dish that she was eyeing earlier.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 26, 2021)

What do you think of the Rondeau pot? My only thought is I am kind of liking my All-Clad copper cores.

I am making a lot of Italian sauces and freezing some of it. It is great later.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 26, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> What do you think of the Rondeau pot? My only thought is I am kind of liking my All-Clad copper cores.
> 
> I am making a lot of Italian sauces and freezing some of it. It is great later.



Never used it but it looks nice.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 26, 2021)

I ordered it. It will be my first made-in pan. All-Clad does not currently make a copper core Rondeau pan that I can find. The price seems good. I hope it cooks evenly when I cook some of my tomato sauces.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 26, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I ordered it. It will be my first made-in pan. All-Clad does not currently make a copper core Rondeau pan that I can find. The price seems good. I hope it cooks evenly when I cook some of my tomato sauces.



Look forward to your report.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 27, 2021)

This landed today:






The wife commented that she's excited to use it.


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2021)

Happy wife, happy life!

(Or so I've been told....)


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 27, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> This landed today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that seems fast. I received an email today on my Rondeau pan and they said they would ship in 3 to 5 days. So I am not sure how long it will take.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 27, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> Wow that seems fast. I received an email today on my Rondeau pan and they said they would ship in 3 to 5 days. So I am not sure how long it will take.



This pan was ordered a few days back. The baking dish I just ordered hasn't even received a shipping notice yet. I reckon they got slammed.


----------



## Pisau (Nov 28, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> This pan was ordered a few days back. The baking dish I just ordered hasn't even received a shipping notice yet. I reckon they got slammed.



Twas me. I ordered the lot.

Na. I kid  

Thanks for the head's up mate. I did order a ten inch stainless fry-pan. It'd be my first made in pan.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 28, 2021)

Pisau said:


> Twas me. I ordered the lot.
> 
> Na. I kid
> 
> Thanks for the head's up mate. I did order a ten inch stainless fry-pan. It'd be my first made in pan.



I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 29, 2021)

I ordered the 12" stainless frying pan last Monday late night and received it this morning. They shipped it on Friday from KY. Looks good, and I'm glad I got in on this. Also, the tag on it can be planted and will grow thyme.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 29, 2021)

J_Wisdom said:


> I ordered the 12" stainless frying pan last Monday late night and received it this morning. They shipped it on Friday from KY. Looks good, and I'm glad I got in on this. Also, the tag on it can be planted and will grow thyme.



Glad you like it.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 29, 2021)

In case anyone missed the sale that wants to get in on it, they have extended it for Cyber Monday.


----------



## daveb (Nov 29, 2021)

Damn. Rondo calling my name. LeC saying no, no, no.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 29, 2021)

daveb said:


> Damn. Rondo calling my name. LeC saying no, no, no.



I don't know Dave... That's a sexy pot and 10qt's of bootylicious Rondo.


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 29, 2021)

It looks good to me. I have a spot for it. I think I will use it a lot.

I could have used it last week with chicken and dumplings.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Nov 29, 2021)

Can I play the devil in these debates? If the worst part of buying something is spending the money, then it's a good purchase. Pull the trigger and do it now!


----------



## coxhaus (Nov 30, 2021)

To me the worst part is having storage for the pot. I have a large kitchen but with a lot of stuff in it. I have to make room for any additions. But I got this covered. I figured out my new small 12-inch wok will store in my old 14-inch wok. Voila space for a Rondeau pot.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 1, 2021)

I have not still heard when they are shipping my Rondeau pot. I think it has been 3 days. I have several emails from them one on a virtual cooking class which looks nice but I am busy that day.

PS
I missed an email. It looks like it shipped and is on its way.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 1, 2021)

@coxhaus I saw in one of the other threads you mentioned you bought some old Revere Ware with a copper bottom. That's what my 60s pot is. My dad made all the roux in that pot, as well as most things he cooked. I haven't tried it for roux, because I have it down pretty good using my Anolon stainless. Also bought a De Buyer whisk for it that works perfectly with it. I realize the 10 commandments of making roux include cast iron pot and a wooden spoon, but I watched Paul Prudhome use SS with a whisk many times.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 2, 2021)

The only thing with Revere Ware making roux is you need to stir constantly but it works for me. I watched Kevin on TV from New Orleans use a separate cast iron pan to make his roux in and then just pour it into his stock pot. I guess he does not want to break that commandment.

I received my Rondeau pan so I had to try it. I boiled water to clean it out and test it. It fits my burners great. I threw in a carrot, a couple of potatoes and an onion. I added a cup plus of water with some beef bouillon, Thyme, sage, bay leaf and little salt. I preheated the oven to 400 degrees and cooked it for a little bit. I then added a piece of smoked beef meat from the refrig for a little more time to warm the meat. The meat was smoked with black pepper and salt. It made a nice lunch. I was going to make green chili stew but this worked and I used my new pan. I barely covered the bottom of the pan but it worked. I think it will be a nice size.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, I think my Revere Ware would be too thin and could have some hot spots with gas. I have a GE gas stove with the main (favorite) burner that can go up to 18,000 BTU, but I've never run it that high. I remember a Revere Ware frying pan that cooked a ton of stuff, as we didn't have non-stick at the time. Last time I saw it, the pan was warped. There's some nostalgia in those for me.

The Rondeau sounds pretty cool, but like you, I have a space problem. I still have an itch to get a carbon steel pan. I think I'll have to do it eventually. Most of my cooking is pretty simple, but I make roux for crawfish étouffée and a darker roux for like a chicken stew with a somewhat dark roux. Used to do peanut butter color, but going past that and the wife likes it that way. Originally, I'm from the Lafayette area of Louisiana, so roux brings me home.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 2, 2021)

My gas burners on my Viking stove are probably 6 inches across so they distribute the heat well and using my Revere Ware I don't burn anything if I am careful but it is a lot of work stirring all the time. My new All-Clad are much better at distributing the heat than my old Revere Ware copper bottom pot can. So, I probably will not make roux in my Rever Ware any more. I might even try Ken's method using a cast iron just to compare. I tend to like darker roux for my gumbo.
I might try my new Made-in Rondeau pot it I want to make 10 quarts.

My problem with big burners is they do not work well with real small pans. If I put a 1 or 2 quart pan then the flame comes up on the side and burns stuff on the side as it sticks to the side. I have to position the small pan on only part of the burner for it to work. I try to use like 3.5 quart saute' pans rather than sauce pans so they cover the burners better.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 2, 2021)

My GE gas range has 4 different size burners, but the big one (front right) is my favorite one to use. However, it's too big 2.5 quart and smaller, but there is a tiny one that's perfect, and the others are okay. I would think your All-Clad would be much better. I watch Kevin Belton also on Saturday, and currently each show is on a different parish, so I enjoy most. You might also like Kitchen Queens of New Orleans, which is also on PBS, but some are hit or miss. There is a Cajun & Creole Facebook group that you might find interesting. Ultimately, I've learned there are a lot of variations on all the mainstay dishes from the area. Crawfish étouffée has several with the big change being tomatoes included or not. Sometimes, what we grow up on may not end up being the favorite. Some people are just not flexible.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 2, 2021)

J_Wisdom said:


> My GE gas range has 4 different size burners, but the big one (front right) is my favorite one to use. However, it's too big 2.5 quart and smaller, but there is a tiny one that's perfect, and the others are okay. I would think your All-Clad would be much better. I watch Kevin Belton also on Saturday, and currently each show is on a different parish, so I enjoy most. You might also like Kitchen Queens of New Orleans, which is also on PBS, but some are hit or miss. There is a Cajun & Creole Facebook group that you might find interesting. Ultimately, I've learned there are a lot of variations on all the mainstay dishes from the area. Crawfish étouffée has several with the big change being tomatoes included or not. Sometimes, what we grow up on may not end up being the favorite. Some people are just not flexible.



I would be interested in your Crawfish etouffee recipe if you would like to post it. I have gumbo my recipe I in the recipe forum. I try to make it taste like what I eat in New Orleans.
(158) Gumbo | Kitchen Knife Forums

I had trouble with Red beans and rice tasting right until I was in New Orleans and this old lady cook told me to add 2 cap fulls of liquid Shrimp and crab boil to the pot. That fixed my Red Beans and rice dish.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 3, 2021)

I'll work on writing it down for you. Two things, I don't follow a hard recipe, or measure seasonings, and I vary ingredients to experiment. I did make a couple batches back in early summer that came out very good. The biggest thing is the crawfish you start with, and you want Louisiana crawfish, but even those will vary. I've had good luck ordering from Buy Live Crawfish Online | Fresh Crawfish For Sale - Louisiana Crawfish Company and if you order 6 pounds, shipping is free. One other thing I'll mention is crab boil brands taste very different from one to the other. If you have tried Zatarain's, give it a try.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 3, 2021)

Here are my Cajan spices. Yes, I use Zatarain. These spices very so I use different ones to vary the taste.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Dec 3, 2021)

Probably the best know Cajun/Creole spice is Tony Chachere’s, but I like Benoit’s Best and lately, Pat N Da Pot. I prefer those two because of lower salt and I like to add it more separately. Tony’s over time increased the amount of salt in it, but they have an extra spicy that is more like the old version.

I’m not the best at recipes, but I’ll give the gist of how I do it. There are 40-60 recipes of crawfish étouffée on Facebook's Cajun & Creole group, and anyone can join.

When I make a batch, I use two pounds of crawfish, so everything is based off of that. I’ve played with making the roux with oil instead of butter, and even a blend, but butter seems to be best, and it’s most people’s standard. The standard trinity is 2 parts onion, 1 part bell pepper, and 1 part celery. I cut these fairly fine and cook them down quite a bit. The quality of the crawfish is the most important thing. Don’t use Chinese crawfish. A lot of people use different Cajun or creole spice blends.

2 lbs. crawfish tails thawed.

1.5 sticks of butter, but the standard would be two sticks.

8 to 12 tablespoons of flour, but you don’t want it to be too thick, and you don’t want to need to thin it down, as that dilutes the flavor. Many people use less on this.

2 med lg onions, or 3 to 4 if they’re small.

1 bell pepper

Celery to equal about half the onion.

Red pepper flakes

3 cloves of garlic (optional)

2 bay leaves (optional, but we like it)

Tomato paste (optional) I used Cento in the tube, and only 1.5 to 3 inches worth.

Rotel tomatoes = 1 to 2 cans depending on your spice. My wife is a limiting factor on this. Draining the cans lowers the spice level. If we omit the Rotel, my wife thinks the dish is lacking, and she misses it.

I use chicken broth instead of water, but seafood stock would also work. I’ll use up to a quart normally, sometimes more.



Start with melting the butter and adding flour to make a roux. I like my stainless-steel pot with a somewhat heavy bottom and I use a big whisk. This works well for me. You need to get the flour cooked down, but you don’t have to make it very dark. I like getting it nuttier, but not really dark. I look for the nutty smell, but never let the butter start to burn. Add the trinity, salt, black pepper, and red pepper flakes to the hot roux and I switch to a spoon to stir at this point. It will tighten up at first but loosen as it goes. This is where I add the bay leaves and tomato paste. I cook the vegetables down quite a bit (wife likes this), but you really only need to get them softened. As that starts to reduce I add the Rotel and let it continue. As it reduces, I add chicken broth in small quantities gradually building it up, but not too thin. Read up on smothering vegetables and it might help. I taste this as I’m going and adjust salt and seasonings. Only add the crawfish with the bag liquid at the end, because you don’t want to overcook at all. The liquid will have some crawfish fat and bring some flavoring. You can strain the crawfish first and add the liquid before the crawfish. This gives you an idea, but there are better recipes to follow and then make changes. However, people I make this for think it’s excellent.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 3, 2021)

I used my Tony Chachere’s Cajun spice up. I have been getting along without it. I have not tried Benoit’s Cajun spice so I will look for some.

I will try your Crawfish etouffee recipe as soon as I get some crawfish. It looks good to me.


----------

